# Clovelly 3/11



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

Well, can't get a leave pass for Sunday's trip so Saturday it is.
Plan is to be launching at 5am at the usual spot, hopefully the rock monster is sleeping.
Slightly later start as I reckon the fish will only be getting active later due to the cloud cover.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Hi Tugboat,

i am pretty sure i will be down there, will confirm once i get the yak on the roof.


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Me too Gents. I'll confirm once Kerry has popped around and gotten my yak on the roof of my car too. If he doesn't show I will do it myself but with a slightly bitter taste in my mouth. I am keen but the weather looks to be pretty foul...any insights guys? The waves are from the west.....how does that sit?

JT


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

I'm going to call it when I arrive in the morning. We will be launching pretty much near high tide so who knows what the rock monster will be doing. Unless the weather is lightning and thunder I'm a goer even if there is a little bit of rain around


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

my yaks on the roof but i had trouble with yours JT so i left it by the side of the road.
Hope that's ok


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi guys
Went out this morning and was on the water by 0445. Still pitch black and kinda eerie. Launch was no problem, although the swell seemed to be coming from the NE. Waves from the west and not really a problem. Usually when the waves are coming from the south that you have problems launching at Gordon's. The ramp juts out to the west a bit, and the waves are coming in from the east. That poses a few tricky problems when re-entering. If it looks hairy, I just jump out and guide the kayak in onto the ramp. The alternative is Coogee Beach, but as someone else said, dragging the kayak on the beach is hard work.
The best conditions I ever experienced at Gordon's Bay were NW winds around 8Kn and a 0.7 swell. 
Will probably not make it tomorrow as I am battling a bit of a head cold, but will try and make it on Sunday. Today caught a massive squid on a deepwater jig in about 16mt of water. The kingies were there too, as I could see the arches on the sounder. Unfortunately I had to leave around 0600.
Good luck tomorrow.
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

3 of us turned up at 5:00am... are we devoted or mad?
Redfin, Keza and myself, seas looked ok, rock monster was just warming up.. hardly any breaks between the sets... but it was windy  
Probably would of blown all the way to Long Reef or Palm beach by then time the jig hit the bottom.
So mission was aborted!!!


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

There's no question you are insane...the lot of you.

I got up at 3:30 am to find the rain torrential and the trees swaying outside. Mission aborted 

JT


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

JT, we waited for you for ages, 3 of us just standing around waiting getting wet and cold..........

back in bed by 5.30, kids cricket cancelled, first lie in that i can remember


----------

